

Show HN: VimGenius - hpvic03
http://vimgenius.com

======
wreing
Pretty neat. Even though I've been using Vim as my only editor for years I
learned a new movement command from lesson 1. (I didn't realize you use ^ to
go to the beginning of text on a line. I always use 0 and the w forward. )

2 suggestions though:

1\. I felt like the randomizer kept giving me questions I had just answered
correctly multiple times. That was a little annoying, but probably is less
noticeable when you are in sections where you are learning new things.

2\. It only accepts d2w for "delete 2 words" but 2dw is also correct. I
actually think 2dw makes more sense since it is consistent with 2dd to 2yy
which are much faster to type then d2d.

Just typing that made me feel bad for Bram Moolenaar because vim users must be
impossible to support.

~~~
wreing
Sorry, it looks I was wrong about #2. 2dw actually works. I wonder what I was
typing?

------
hpvic03
This is something I wished I had while learning Vim, so I went ahead and built
it. Let me know what you think.

------
carlosdp
I like it, also didn't know about arglists until just now =P

------
adam_lowe
Beats the heck out of the flashcards I was using to learn Vim.

